# Caddy and her babies



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Caddy and babies are doing awesome today, I'm so proud of my sweet girl! Caddy took very good care of her puppies all night, even though I kept getting up to check on them. She does not like her babies going away from her. that's for sure! 

[attachment=27580:IMG_5602.jpg]

[attachment=27583:IMG_5610.jpg]

[attachment=27582:IMG_5606.jpg]

[attachment=27581:IMG_5608.jpg]
Caddy's leg got shaved, I might have to do the other so she matches, LOL
[attachment=27584:IMG_5614.jpg]

[attachment=27585:IMG_5620.jpg]

[attachment=27586:IMG_5622.jpg]

I'll have some new pics of Crazy C in another post. her coat is getting long!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yay I'm the first to respond!! Beautiful!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!! So so beautiful... So cute, I can't stand it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been waiting for these pics all day!!!! Caddy is so adorable, and her pups are so precious!!! It warms my heart hearing how much she loves being a mommy!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so precious!! I love the way Caddy looks at them so lovingly!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: Awwww love the pics of Caddy and her babies! So cute! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What adorable pictures, Stacy!! Caddy is such a sweet mommie.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Caddy is such a good mommy!!!! They are all so sweet, they give me the warm fuzzies!



Leslie and Izzy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

everyone looks FANTASTIC!
thanks for sharing
i'm so glad it's going so well!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, the little boys are just darling!

Sweet, sweet Caddy. Such a good mommy!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Love the photos!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-that 4th picture where's she's looking at them-I got tears in my eyes!! :aktion033: It's just so amazing. It's crazy to think that our babies were ever that little!! Keep the pics coming, I promise-we'll never get sick of watching them grow :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hubby even said "ahhhhhhhhh" How sweet!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh they're so sweet. Kisses to my sweet doggy friend, Caddy. :wub: I just love her Stacy..Your girls are soooo sweet and I got to witness it first hand. I miss them so much. Give them kisses from me. :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

How very cool and so, so sweet! Thanks for putting up the pics. They are just darling!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Caddy is just beautiful and those babies!!! They are all soooo cute. Thank you so much for posting these.

Such a good mommy, you and her


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your pictures brought tears to my eyes, look at how healthy all of them are. Stacy I'm so happy for you. I bet it's hard not to pick them up all the time. Question for you, have Caria and Lucy seen the puppy's?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What perfect little pudgy packets of perfection!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

If Caddy and her babies ever disappear, don't come looking at my house! :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: 

What are you going to name them?

Josie says: I think Joey is a nice name for a little boy. Or Uno, Dos, and Tres.
Mommy says: Have you been watching the Spanish channel while mommy is at work?
Josie says: Nope, just Sesame Street.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> your pictures brought tears to my eyes, look at how healthy all of them are. Stacy I'm so happy for you. I bet it's hard not to pick them up all the time. Question for you, have Caria and Lucy seen the puppy's?[/B]


It's so sweet seeing Caddy with the puppies! Lucy has gotten growled at several times just for walking into the same room Caddy is, and so have the cats. Caira hasn't gotten anywhere near Caddy and the babes and won't for a while.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

While all the pics are great, I love the third to last. Caddy's expression is priceless.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: AWWWWWWWW, I wish I was you  well not yesterday


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The whole family is BEAUTIFUL :wub: . Have you picked names yet ? . Godmummy Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I couldn't help it, I had to take some more pics tonight!

[attachment=27590:IMG_5647.jpg]

[attachment=27589:IMG_5641.jpg]

[attachment=27588:IMG_5637.jpg]
Caddy's incision is looking pretty darn good!

[attachment=27587:IMG_5636.jpg]
Puppy pile


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yay I'm the first to respond!! Beautiful!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!! So so beautiful... So cute, I can't stand it![/B]





> I have been waiting for these pics all day!!!! Caddy is so adorable, and her pups are so precious!!! It warms my heart hearing how much she loves being a mommy!!![/B]


I have to say, I didn't think I could love Caddy anymore than I already did, but now after seeing what a good mom she is, I am even more aware of how special she is! Well, in my mind anyway, LOL. The hubby is ridiculous, he's so proud of Caddy and keeps talking about her, it's so sweet!



> Ahh so precious!! I love the way Caddy looks at them so lovingly!![/B]


Caddy gets vERY upset if somebody picks up one of her babies! It's amazing how much she does love her little babies, it definitely eases my guilt for having put her through this!



> :aktion033: Awwww love the pics of Caddy and her babies! So cute! :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you! :grouphug: 



> What adorable pictures, Stacy!! Caddy is such a sweet mommie.[/B]


She is a very sweet mommy. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

omg they are beautiful ... shame there are no girls ...
:brownbag: 

Caddy looks lovely as a doting mommy - she is so proud of these buggers ...

What a difference 24 hours makes huh ???

Ummm how are you managing to keep Crazy away - I thought she might be throwing herself into a closed door by now ...

The pictures are so clear .... do you know which one is which .. I watched that live Maltese birth on you-tube and they had ribbons for each one and tracked them that way ... so do you have a favorite that has one your heart yet ???

Names - we need names .... Prestigious Maximillionn (aka Max) is always a good choice .. ha ha ha - my mum's dog is Alfie ...

Bring on the boys names !!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Caddy is such a good mommy!!!! They are all so sweet, they give me the warm fuzzies!
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie and Izzy[/B]


They are very sweet! And so active for such little things, LOL



> everyone looks FANTASTIC!
> thanks for sharing
> i'm so glad it's going so well!![/B]


I'm definitely glad that Caddy took over mommy milk duties, they are practically glued to her nipples, hehe



> Oh, the little boys are just darling!
> 
> Sweet, sweet Caddy. Such a good mommy![/B]


Yes, this is my sweet Caddy. She seems so content with her babies, it's so adorable!



> Ok-that 4th picture where's she's looking at them-I got tears in my eyes!! :aktion033: It's just so amazing. It's crazy to think that our babies were ever that little!! Keep the pics coming, I promise-we'll never get sick of watching them grow :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


And I couldn't really get a good picture of her and the look she gives her babies, it's soooo sweet! When I was feeding the babies yesterday, I kept thinking that same thing, I kept looking at Lucy and trying to imagine her so small and tiny! 




> Hubby even said "ahhhhhhhhh" How sweet![/B]


You should hear my hubby, for a man who doesn't like dogs, he's completely amazed by this experience!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> omg they are beautiful ... shame there are no girls ...
> :brownbag:
> 
> Caddy looks lovely as a doting mommy - she is so proud of these buggers ...
> ...


yes, big difference in 24 hours! 

It easy keeping Caira away, LOL. The babes and Caddy are in an xpen in my bedroom, Crazy isn't allowed upstairs (carpet, you know) Otherwise, she would be trying to play with these puppies, hehe. 

Two of them already have nicknames, thanks to my kids. One is Squealy and the other is Gigantore (he was the biggest one, LOL) Right now I'm identifying them by nailpolish, my daughter had fun doing some of their nails yesterday. I don't have a favorite yet, but I think will be Squealy, he's already so mouthy, hehe. 

i know, too bad about not having any girls... Maybe next time!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Stacy ~

I'm not on line much anymore, but always look for an update on your babies.

They look fabulous. They look healthy and strong. Bless their little hearts.

And that Caddy!!! What an awesome mommy. I am so happy things are working out so well :aktion033: 

Can't wait to see the pics of our Crazy one.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh dear, arent they just utterly precious. All the pics are great. Caddy is such a sweet little lady.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Keep the pictures coming!! Too sweet to watch!*


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
OMG, they are so sweet...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderful, sweet, precious!!!!!! Congratulations. :aktion033:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

You have done such a wonderful job with all the updates and pictures, I feel like I went through it with you! It is so sweet to see Caddy being such a perfect little mommy. I'm so happy her boys are strong and healthy. Keep the pictures coming it's so much fun to follow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I missed the pics last night and was thrilled this morning to have such great pics to start the day with. I'm so glad that things are going so well now. You all deserve it after what you went through!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG the boys are sooooo handsome :wub: :wub: :wub: Caddy looks like a wonderful Mommy :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my, Caddy and her babies are so precious :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank you for sharing them with us :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:eras light itc">Whew, so glad a new thread was started....  That other one was getting hard to keep track of.

The babies are gorgeous and Caddy looks amazing! I'm so glad to hear she has taken so well to motherhood. :wub: </span>


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been so busy but I had to check to see if there were any more pix. The babies are sooooo tiny and beautiful. And Caddy she sounds like the perfect momma! :thumbsup: 

Lucky that I am not there, I would probably pick one of them up, sniff then and then never let him go! I would swear he was stuck to my hand :brownbag: soooo cute it is killing me. i love babies - any kind, fur or skin.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yeay - Pictures!!! :aktion033: 

...and now the fun begins! It's a good thing we don't use "film" in our cameras anymore!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, great pics of sweet mommie Caddy & her precious baby boys. :wub: I'm so glad all is going well now. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay - more pics!! Love your nicknames, Stacy. They are so sweet, and precious.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG!!! They are absolutely precious!!! And what a good mommy Caddy is!! I'm so happy for you Stacy! I keep coming on looking for updates and pictures... we are all going to feel like Godmothers to these precious ones!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

This was the first thing I looked for this morning. There's nothing more heart warming and precious than seeing a momma with her babies. :grouphug: to you and Caddy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: Looks like you and Caddy are doing a good job. Stacy, it's amazing what good mom's these dogs can be without anyone teaching them, isn't it? :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

what beautiful babies. They look so heallthy and Caddy is precious. She looks so little to have had such big babies. Enjoy every day they will be all grown up before you know it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacey -- this is really a gorgeous litter. I can already tell by the heads, how absolutely beautiful they're going to be.

And Caddy looks great -- such a good momma. Her incision looks fanastic for such a short period of time and you can tell that she's just full of milk for her little boys.

Yes - momma's really don't like the other dogs to come in where the babies are -- even just to get a peek. And I think that they are just concerned when you pick up a puppy. I know my dams always had to check them out thoroughly when I put them back into the pen with momma. 

I'm so glad that eveything turned out so well, and that Caddy and the boys are thriving. More pics please. I think we all feel very "invested" in this litter.

You're going to have some absolutely fabulous boys to choose from. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: So precious, so glad all is well now. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The Caddy and puppy pictures are so sweet.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Stacy, they are just too precious!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm glad that they are doing so well! Congrats again!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG what a fantastic mommy Caddy is and the babies are so sweettttttttt looking


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, the photos are FAB!! I can just imagine they are all the hot topic at your house - I am so envious of you! 3 little boys! CADDY LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Caddy has found her calling, uh? No show ring for her! She's a natural mommy!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You have a wonderful Mommie there, and 3 precious boys. I'm so happy for you! May they grow and gain and be happy ever-after. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing so many pictures! I am struck by how pretty Caddy's face is! :wub: Even with what she just went through, her face is perfect!

This is an exciting time! I am so happy for you!!!  

Rob & Lucy


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Caddy looks like a natural at being a mommy!!! The pics are absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub: Stacy, you deserve a huge pat on the back...You did an amazing job!!! :aktion033: Caddy's lil boys look like lil angels!!! :innocent:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

So precious!!! The boys are getting cuter by the day!!! And Caddy looks so happy!! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg what an awesome mommy!! The pups are soooooooo cute. Caddy looks healthy and happy!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!!! Omigod the babies are so beautiful and Caddy looks like such a great mommy!!! Did you pick names yet? Thanks for posting pictures!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ahhhhh- congrats  so adorable

kat


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!! Those babies are just precious!!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats to Caddy!! :aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Caddy and babies are doing awesome today, I'm so proud of my sweet girl! Caddy took very good care of her puppies all night, even though I kept getting up to check on them. She does not like her babies going away from her. that's for sure!
> 
> 
> What awesome pictures. They are so sweet. How many pups are there?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Post as many pictures as you take-I can't get enough of them :aktion033: Those babies and Ms. Caddy are all soooo sweet! :wub: She looks awesome for going through surgery AND having babies!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! my gosh, they are just the cutest little babies!! :wub: 
mother hood has been good to caddy.. she's got some big boobies!! :w00t:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Caddy looks like she is enjoying motherhood, her babies are so cute
just like mom :wub: 

Chloe & debra


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great pictures... Keep 'em coming.



(now I'm really getting nervous) :w00t:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update and pictures, just love to see them!!! Caddy is just beautiful and such a good mommy! The boys are handsome, you sure are going to have a difficult time picking just one - maybe you should keep all 3!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful mom and babies. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That one photos looks like she is smiling as if sooooo proud of her new babies!! Looks like she is thinking 'hey mom.. aren't they beautiful!!?""


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful family :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was just checkin to see if there were more pictures.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Stacy, they are soooooooooo adorable!! :wub: What a great mom Caddy is!!

Isn't it amazing how they turn into the sweetest loving moms when they have their puppies!?! I think it is so sweet watching them take care of their babies and how you can see that they love them so much!!

I love the way Caddy is looking at them, what a loving mother!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is a pic of the babies today! They are now 1 week old. 

[attachment=27833:IMG_5982.jpg]
Mom makes a great pillow, :w00t: 

They are doing great! Fat and active and Caddy is still a wonderful mommy. :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: beautiful puppies! I am totally in :wub: gettin a wiff of that beautiful puppy breath yet?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww aren't they just adorable??!?!? It looks like they are starting to get some pigment in their little noses... 

:wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww, they are so sweet!! :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't handle it, they are waaaaaaaaaaay too precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe how much the boys have grown in just a week! They just get cuter and cuter. :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That picture is just tooooooo CUTE!!!!!
Thanks for sharing and keeping us updated!! don't stop - i love the baby photos!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh they are so adorable. It's so neat watching them grow each week, right here on the forum.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> :w00t: beautiful puppies! I am totally in :wub: gettin a wiff of that beautiful puppy breath yet?[/B]


Oh yes, we watch them for when they yawn, that has to be the cutest.thing.ever. 



> Aww aren't they just adorable??!?!? It looks like they are starting to get some pigment in their little noses...
> 
> :wub:[/B]


Yep, the pigment is coming in! And I think the eyes are starting to open also, this is so much fun watching them!



> Aww, they are so sweet!! :wub:[/B]


They are pretty sweet. Hopefully they won't be Crazy like their Aunt Caira. :smpullhair: 



> I can't handle it, they are waaaaaaaaaaay too precious :wub: :wub:[/B]


My daughter and I cannot stop kissing them, LOL!



> I can't believe how much the boys have grown in just a week! They just get cuter and cuter. :wub: :wub:[/B]


They are pretty darn cute, I have to say. They've grown a LOT, it's so much fun to watch them grow and change! The eyes will be opening within the next few days, i can't wait for that!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are adorable!! :wub: Looks like they are getting their black points in already!!
Don't you just want to hold them all the time!!

Wow their eyes are starting to open already, they are fast. I can't wait to see pictures of them with their eyes open!! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute picture, on top of Caddy mountain! Do they have nicknames yet? Or is it too soon?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Stacy I cant handle it! They are SO adorable!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That last picture is the most darling thing. It definitely brightened up my afternoon. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoooaaaa someone put the brakes on those little things -they are growing up too soon .... lol

Hey Stace ... are u sure the "boy parts" haven't fallen off like an umbilical cord making one at least a girl .. hahahah 

:smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: :wacko1:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I can't believe how much the boys have grown in just a week! They just get cuter and cuter. :wub: :wub:[/B]


I thought it was just my imagination that their growth was noticable in just a week!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Whoooaaaa someone put the brakes on those little things -they are growing up too soon .... lol
> 
> Hey Stace ... are u sure the "boy parts" haven't fallen off like an umbilical cord making one at least a girl .. hahahah
> 
> :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: :wacko1:[/B]



Wishful thinking! lol


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, have they grown in just a week! :wub: :wub: :wub: They looks so content lying on Mommy Caddy! Too cute!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cute as can be!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

**swoon**
Those babies are just fabulously adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What are their names?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: I'm startin' to get puppy envy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was just thinking about Caddy and her puppies this morning and wondering when we might get more pics.

They are just precious. :wub: :wub: Pigment already coming -- that's great. Gorgeous heads. Now I want puppies too. :brownbag: 

Lacie and Tilly are saying that they're glad they're spayed!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Aww, they are adorable!! :wub: Looks like they are getting their black points in already!!
> Don't you just want to hold them all the time!!
> 
> Wow their eyes are starting to open already, they are fast. I can't wait to see pictures of them with their eyes open!! Keep the pictures coming!![/B]


Yes, one of them has his eyes at half mast, it's soo cute! How are your babies doing?



> What a cute picture, on top of Caddy mountain! Do they have nicknames yet? Or is it too soon?[/B]


They have nicknames, LOL. We have Gigantore and Squealy. The other one is just called no-name, LOL. He hasn't named himself yet.


> OMG Stacy I cant handle it! They are SO adorable!!![/B]


I think they are just going to keep getting cuter! :blush: 



> That last picture is the most darling thing. It definitely brightened up my afternoon. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I'm so glad it brightened your afternoon! They make me smile on a daily basis, I have to say!


> Whoooaaaa someone put the brakes on those little things -they are growing up too soon .... lol
> 
> Hey Stace ... are u sure the "boy parts" haven't fallen off like an umbilical cord making one at least a girl .. hahahah
> 
> :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: :wacko1:[/B]


You know, I keep hoping someone will correct me and tell me that I don't know how to tell a boy from a girl and I really have 3 girls, but alas, nobody has come forward. *sighs*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh.... precious, :wub: precious, :wub: precious!!!!!!! :wub: But only ONE picture today???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ahhh.... precious, :wub: precious, :wub: precious!!!!!!! :wub: But only ONE picture today???[/B]


haha, how'd you know I took pics for Andrea?
[attachment=27855:IMG_6009.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: So sweet. I adore those little tiny feet,& noses, & especially the itty bitty ears. Such tiny little perfect beings. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:wub: They get cuter by the minute. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

that is precious. They are getting to be little chubby boys and Caddy is such a good Momma to let them use her for a pillow. They all look so cuddly and sweet.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my they are just so adorable. Cant wait for a few more weeks, when they are up and running round a little.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> [attachment=27833:IMG_5982.jpg]
> Mom makes a great pillow, :w00t:[/B]


Talk about falling asleep and the dinner table! LOL 

They are about as precious as you can get.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=449900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are doing great, getting chubbier every day. I am still waiting for them to open their eyes, hopefully it will be soon.
I am always wanting to hold them and when they yawn it is just the cutest thing!!

Haha, had to laugh at the boy comment. When the first two were born here I was thinking they were girls but then started questioning myself because I have never seen them that young. But then the little boy came so I knew for sure I had two girls and a boy. I am glad I didn't have 3 of the same sex or I would have really been wondering, lol.


Keep the pictures coming!! You need to capture a shot of them yawning for all of us to see!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

those tiniiitiny little ears, noses.
the lovely colour and the sleepy eyes. absolutely beautiful and wonderful. 

so sweet!

thx for sharing with us.

a kiss for each of the babies and a big one for the mummy 

_* i instist on you giving those kisses to them...all of them *grin*_


schnuppe


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! Those babies are so sweet! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

How precious! I can't believe how much they are changing already! I'm loving all these pictures Stacy! I can't wait to see them with their eyes open!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here is a pic of the babies today! They are now 1 week old.
> 
> [attachment=27833:IMG_5982.jpg]
> Mom makes a great pillow, :w00t:
> ...



OMG!!!! They are sooooo friggin' adorable. I love this pic!! :wub:


----------

